# Orvis Andros Flats Hiker?



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm tired of replacing cheap neoprene wading boots and was wondering if these were worth the $140 Orvis wants for them.

I need something that can pull double duty waiting sandy/rocky bottom rivers and creeks as well as walking the beach and sand flats. I wouldn't hate it if I could use them as regular boots when on the boat during the cooler months.


----------



## Cleve (Aug 21, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> I'm tired of replacing cheap neoprene wading boots and was wondering if these were worth the $140 Orvis wants for them.
> 
> I need something that can pull double duty waiting sandy/rocky bottom rivers and creeks as well as walking the beach and sand flats. I wouldn't hate it if I could use them as regular boots when on the boat during the cooler months.


You might want to check out Simms flats sneaker which is about the same price or the oceantec boot which is more heavy duty and more expensive as well.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

The Simms Zipit Bootie has served me very well during many trips over the last few years. I'm not sure where you'll be wading, but I've never felt as though my feet or ankles were at risk while wearing them.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I have used Patagonias for several years and they have held up very well. Forget what I paid for them.


----------



## acesover (Aug 21, 2015)

I have owned 2 pair of the Simms Flats Sneakers, tough boot but really uncomfortable to wear, and both pairs I had would fill up with sand right under my toes. I gave them away. BUT, the Zip It boots are without a doubt the most comfortable boot I have for wading, and they keep the sand out.


----------



## ejm (May 30, 2015)

I've been using vibram five fingers instead of wading boots for the past few years and really like it. Definitely not for everyone and not nearly as much coverage as a bootie but worth considering.


----------



## snookdlb (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a pair of the Orvis, They provide ample support and a comfortable on long wading days, They are however a pain to take on and off and can track lots of mud if your wadding on soft bottom. My advise is to rinse well over the side of the boat before your track them into you friends boat


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Personally, I won't use laced wading boots - they are not worth the price and hassle. I like to fish or pole barefoot on the boat and slip on zipper boots when needed. Laces slow you down and also the fly line easily gets caught up in the laces if you don't tuck them in. Zip is the way to go.

There is no reason to buy a high-priced boot. I just buy a pair of these and fish them until I need another:

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/magellan-outdoors-mens-neoprene-wading-boots?repChildCatid=14370

The size is spot on with standard shoe size - I wear an 11 and these give me just enough room. If I am only wearing temporarily (quick wade, need to push the boat across a flat), I don't wear socks. All day wading, especially across several days, you should still wear a pair of socks in these.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

X2 with coconutgroves. That Magellan boot looks like a deal and sort of has the sole look of the Orvis Chrismas Island booty. Personally I've had both the Simms and Orvis boots, as well as a pair of cheaper Orvis knock-offs by World Wide Sportsman, carried by Bass Pro Shops. They all have held up fine as long as you keep them out of the sunlight to keep the rubber and neoprene from breaking down. So I don't need any new pair yet, but when I do, these look interesting (link below) that I saw when looking at the link coconutgroves provided. A little more $$ but cheaper than the above and looks tough.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/mag...productImageLink&experimentId=&testElementId=


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Good recommendation Backwater - the style you posted would last longer than the less expensive one I posted. The pair I recommended has the zipper in front opposed to the side. In my experience, the zipper area and around the heel is what fails first. The pair you recommended improves on these areas, plus has 5mm neoprene compared to 3.5mm.

I've taken my fly rod on dive trips before and used my dive booties to wade. Shoot, they are just the same thing as what I posted and work nearly as good!


----------

